# York-Humber Bridge, Saturday, 13th July, 2019



## ColinJ (22 May 2019)

I will run the Humber Bridge ride again this year since I seem to have adopted it and nobody else has volunteered before me... 

For those of you who haven't done it before - it is a very flat 100 mile route from York to the Humber Bridge and back. A cafe stop at the visitor centre on the south side of the bridge and probably another couple of short stops to break up the outward and return legs. Steady, chatty pace.

I was going to suggest 6th July but I discovered that it is the FNRTTC ride from York to Hull on the 5th/6th and it would be odd to run a similar ride just a few hours behind that one. If you like night riding, do the FNRTTC ride. If you prefer a daytime ride, do _this _one. If you like both types of riding, love the area, and have time on your hands, you could always do _both _of them! 

Last year's route change was favourably received apart from the climb to Swanland so we will generally stick to the 2018 route, but we have made changes to avoid the climb. Once again, we will use cyclepaths where possible to get out of York and back in again, and quiet roads for most of the rest of the route.

We will have a brief stop at the co-op in Howden on the way out. You can refuel there if you want to and there are public toilets nearby. NB There was some confusion last year because apparently there are 2 co-ops in Howden! I mean the one in Charles Briggs Avenue.

We will cross a bridge over the A63 and then use a mix of roads and cycle paths to get to North Ferriby. If the weather has been okay leading up to and during the ride then we take to the Trans Pennine Trail for scenic views of the Humber bridge and the river. If the trail looks likely to be in poor condition then we will use an alternative route - Ferriby High Road and some cycle paths. Coming back we will probably take the High Road variation. 

We cross the bridge to the Waters' Edge visitor centre cafe at Barton Waterside, then cross back over the bridge for our return leg.

There is very little climbing involved on the way to the bridge, and what there is is easy. On the way back we just nick the fringes of the Yorkshire Wolds between Welton and South Newbald. That is a bit lumpier but I didn't have a problem on singlespeed last year, so you should be okay too. The last 80+ kms (50+ miles) are as flat as you could possibly want!

We can have a brief stop somewhere on the return leg if anybody needs one.

Rough map (out shown in red, back in orange):







I'd hope to average (say) 18 kmph (11 mph) _including _stops, which really shouldn't be a problem on such a flat route unless we got a very windy day. It wouldn't matter if we were a _little _slower, but I do have to catch a couple of trains to get home so I wouldn't be happy with taking 12+ hours for the ride! We will just set a nice steady pace and nobody will be dropped.

The total distance is 164 kms (102 miles). If you have ever comfortably finished a ride of at least 3/4 of that distance then we will get you through this one too!

I have attached separate detailed GPX files for the outward and return legs.

My train should get to York just before 09:00 so let's aim to set off from the front of the railway station at 09:10.

Express interest below...


----------



## Slioch (22 May 2019)

Bugger. I missed this ride last year for some reason, and I'll miss this one too because I'll be in Amsterdam. Grrr 

There is an alternative "flat" route that avoids Swanland. I don't have time today but I'll post it up in the next couple of days for consideration.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2019)

The thing that annoyed me about that climb was the fact that I was blowing out of my rear going up it in the smallest gear I had and @ColinJ and @EasyPeez did it on fixed


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2019)

Slioch said:


> Bugger. I missed this ride last year for some reason, and I'll miss this one too because I'll be in Amsterdam. Grrr


Sorry... I have given up offering a choice of alternative dates because I only end up having to choose between 2 or 3 equally popular ones and I _still _end up disappointing people!



Slioch said:


> There is an alternative "flat" route that avoids Swanland. I don't have time today but I'll post it up in the next couple of days for consideration.


Cheers. I'd also prefer to avoid A-roads and busy roundabouts, where possible!

I know we looked at the TPT between North Ferriby and Hessle but I think it was ruled out because its surface was poor? If we did decide to use it, it would be just in time because I just found a notice on the Sustrans site saying that it will be closed 2 days later for 6-12 months, maybe longer, for safety inspections and remedial work by Network Rail.



Supersuperleeds said:


> The thing that annoyed me about that climb was the fact that I was blowing out of my rear going up it in the smallest gear I had and @ColinJ and @EasyPeez did it on fixed


Singlespeed rather than fixed! It would have been easier on fixed because the problem on s/s is forcing the cranks through the dead spot at the top of each pedal stroke at the very low cadence on steep climbs. On fixed, the momentum of the bike would take care of that for you.


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2019)

@Pale Rider can relax as unfortunately I can't make it this year as I'm on Holiday he wont have to curse me for riding too fast 
Anyone who hasn't done it before it's a great day out


----------



## Julia9054 (22 May 2019)

Wish I could. Unfortunately it is Durham Miners Gala that day.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> @Pale Rider can relax as unfortunately I can't make it this year as I'm on Holiday he wont have to curse me for riding too fast
> Anyone who hasn't done it before it's a great day out



Moi? Get tetchy on a long ride?

Surely not.

Speeding aside, it's one of my favourite rides so I will aim to be there.

I think avoiding the hill is easy enough.

There's a roundabout a couple of miles shy of the bridge at which we took the first exit.

The second or third exit - which might even be signposted Humber Bridge for cyclists - will take us to the bridge.

Hopefully @EasyPeez will turn out - it's his manor so he could take on leading duties if required.


----------



## Buck (22 May 2019)

That's a nice ride @ColinJ - I won't be joining you this time unfortunately - I simply don't have enough recovery yet - maybe next year


----------



## Soltydog (22 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I know we looked at the TPT between North Ferriby and Hessle but I think it was ruled out because its surface was poor? If we did decide to use it, it would be just in time because I just found a notice on the Sustrans site saying that it will be closed 2 days later for 6-12 months, maybe longer, for safety inspections and remedial work by Network Rail.



I was going to warn you that it was closing for a long period, thought it was anytime soon, but luckily it's after this ride. I can ride the path & report back if you like? I'll ride it on 23mm tyres & if it's ok on them everyone should be fine 
Sadly I'm working on late shifts all that weekend, so won't be able to make the start or finish, but will probably meet up mid ride & ride to/over the bridge with you guys then head to work  I'm not too familiar with roads over that side of Hull, but willing to look at any alternatives to the route that you may have in mind


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Wish I could. Unfortunately it is Durham Miners Gala that day.


That's a pity.

Some of us will probably head out your way for another forum ride this summer so we will have to come up with a date when you are free.



Buck said:


> That's a nice ride @ColinJ - I won't be joining you this time unfortunately - I simply don't have enough recovery yet - maybe next year


Somehow I had missed the exact details of what you had been through but I just searched and found them HERE. Yikes, you had a narrow escape and have obviously had a really hard time! I hope that you _CAN _join us next time. Good luck with the recovery.



Soltydog said:


> I was going to warn you that it was closing for a long period, thought it was anytime soon, but luckily it's after this ride. I can ride the path & report back if you like? I'll ride it on 23mm tyres & if it's ok on them everyone should be fine


That would be handy - thanks.



Soltydog said:


> Sadly I'm working on late shifts all that weekend, so won't be able to make the start or finish, but will probably meet up mid ride & ride to/over the bridge with you guys then head to work  I'm not too familiar with roads over that side of Hull, but willing to look at any alternatives to the route that you may have in mind


Oh well, just make a mid-ride guest appearance then!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2019)

For anyone who hasn't done this ride before; it is a very relaxed pace and very flat, perfect for your first imperial. Everyone is very friendly and if you treat him well @Pale Rider may feed you chocolate.


----------



## Slioch (23 May 2019)

Ok. Here's a suggested route that cuts out any of the larger hills around Swanland. I've just mapped the bit between North Cave and the Humber Bridge. I've done this route myself probably about 3 years ago, and it was all on tarmac or roadside cycle track which was all in reasonable nick, and not too much in the way of broken glass/debris/feral youths etc. Not sure what it's like now though. The A63 is a busy road, but for the short sections where this route runs alongside it it is all on segregated cycle track.






And here's a link to this map on RidewithGPS so you can zoom in/out.

Between Elloughton and Welton the Trans Pennine Trail/NCN65 takes a route to the north of the A63, but this includes an unnecessary hill which can easily be avoided by keeping to roads south of the A63.

When you cross the A63 at Melton you do so on a "footbridge" which has loads of ramps so you can ride up it without getting off, there's then a cycle track to the south of the A63 which takes you into North Ferriby.

When the road meets the A63 again at the Ferriby Interchange just to the West of the bridge, the route is beside the main road but on a separate cycle path which takes you around the interchange until you rejoin Ferriby Road which takes you to the Humber Bridge Country Park, from where you access the bridge.


----------



## Slioch (23 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> know we looked at the TPT between North Ferriby and Hessle but I think it was ruled out because its surface was poor? If we did decide to use it, it would be just in time because I just found a notice on the Sustrans site saying that it will be closed 2 days later for 6-12 months, maybe longer, for safety inspections and remedial work by Network Rail.



I've also ridden this route before in both dry and wet conditions. It's unpaved and can be a bit rough in places, and is just about ok in the dry if you're on skinny tyres, but if it's been wet then the surface, which is a white chalky kind of substance, can be soft in places and slippy. Do-able if you're on a mountain bike or a hybrid with wider tyres, but probably borderline if you're on skinnies. The white gunge also makes a right good mess of your pride and joy.


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 May 2019)

I’be been on a couple of these in previous years, and would always stick my hand up for another.
However, it’s the same weekend as the VeloRetro event in Ulverston which is always on my to-do list.
Your ride is on Saturday whereas the Ulverston rides are on the Sunday. I won’t have the stamina to do them both!
Bugger, can’t win eh Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2019)

On my maps I can see a cycle path next to the


Oldfentiger said:


> I’be been on a couple of these in previous years, and would always stick my hand up for another.
> However, it’s the same weekend as the VeloRetro event in Ulverston which is always on my to-do list.
> Your ride is on Saturday whereas the Ulverston rides are on the Sunday. I won’t have the stamina to do them both!
> Bugger, can’t win eh Colin?


Drat - I was going to tag you to make sure you spotted this thread!


----------



## colly (23 May 2019)

I'll say yes @ColinJ . Been a while since l crossed the bridge on a bike.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2019)

colly said:


> I'll say yes @ColinJ . Been a while since l crossed the bridge on a bike.


Well, once you have done it this time, it will only be an hour or so before you do it again!


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2019)

Team! Advice please.

Safe in the knowledge that no one on the July 5 FNRttC from York to Hull, which I'm leading, will see this post* I ask this: is the Nev Cole Way shown on Google Maps cycleable? 

My recollection is that we have traditionally gone up a large-ish hill then turned left to go down a similarly large-ish hill then turned right and towards the bridge, which we go over. 

A glance at Google Maps suggests we can avoid the going up, which is IMHO usually a good thing, esp with 50 tired cyclists who have been up all night.

So: a bit of "comedy off-roading" is always a laugh but deep slimy stuff for hundreds of yards is best avoided, I'm sure you'll agree. I'm aware there appears to be some form of tarmac pathway that is then replaced by mud. However, this is Google Maps in satellite view. Which is nowhere near as good as an expert, experienced opinion from someone who knows.

What does the team think?

*at least, as long as you lot don't tell them there's a chance we'll avoid the biggest hill on the ride......


----------



## Soltydog (24 May 2019)

mmmmartin said:


> Team! Advice please.
> 
> Safe in the knowledge that no one on the July 5 FNRttC from York to Hull, which I'm leading, will see this post* I ask this: is the Nev Cole Way shown on Google Maps cycleable?



I'll hopefully be riding with you on the FNRttC, & I won't tell a soul  I've never been on the 'Nev Cole Way' (well only as far as the cafe) but I could venture out that way very soon if you like & report back? I'll be doing it in daylight & by the time it's covered by Friday Nighters it should be well light then too  If is isn't passable on a road bike, it won't be a wasted trip for me, as the cafe is an excellent stop, thanks @ColinJ I've been a few times since last years trip


----------



## Pale Rider (24 May 2019)

Will the Fridays go on to Nev Cole Way?

It's east of the bridge, which I thought they went over.

I wonder if @mmmartin is asking about avoiding the longish and stiffish climb up from South Ferriby.

It is possible to turn left off that (towards the estuary) and head towards Far Ings Road and the bridge.

Not too bad to start with, but there's a stretch of singletrack which is barely ridable.

OK if there's only a couple of you, but not much good with a large group.

From memory, you also skirt a farmyard, and there are signs saying 'walkers only' or somesuch, so you may get a poor reception on a bike if spotted.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2019)

The bit I'm thinking of is to the west of the bridge. Sounds very much like that bit of single track you describe. The Fridays can cope with just about anything if they decide to.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 May 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I could venture out that way very soon if you like & report back?


Any sort of advice gratefully received, so bear in mind you might be requested to pop up to the front of the ride for that section.......


----------



## Pale Rider (25 May 2019)

mmmmartin said:


> Any sort of advice gratefully received, so bear in mind you might be requested to pop up to the front of the ride for that section.......



After the left fork off the Ferriby climb there is a wide but badly potholed stretch of rough asphalt.

I swerved around the potholes easily enough in daylight, might be more of a hazard at night.

There's a natural turn to the right on to a track which leads down to the shore.

About 100m before the water, you will need to take a right fork onto a footpath which goes around the farmyard and back onto a metalled road.

Fairly obvious in daylight, but it would be easy enough to miss in the dark.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 May 2019)

Great news, many thanks. Is the footpath around the farmyard rideable or will we have to get off and push - and on Google Maps it looks about a hundred yards or so, is that correct?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2019)

mmmmartin said:


> Great news, many thanks. Is the footpath around the farmyard rideable or will we have to get off and push - and on Google Maps it looks about a hundred yards or so, is that correct?



The footpath is ridable - my companion @EasyPeez rode it - although with my rubbish bike handling skills i pushed.

About a hundred yards or so, as you say, or maybe a bit less.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The footpath is ridable - my companion @EasyPeez rode it - although with my rubbish bike handling skills i pushed.
> 
> About a hundred yards or so, as you say, or maybe a bit less.


It might not be popular for large numbers of cyclists to be going past that farm in the middle of the night though!


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It might not be popular for large numbers of cyclists to be going past that farm in the middle of the night though!



The impression I had was that a small number of cyclists in the day wasn't popular.

If I recall, the last stretch around the farmyard is a footpath, or rather a beaten track through the grass and scrub.

My visit was a couple of years ago.

Ideally, a recce would be done, but if not I would still be reasonably confident of getting through.

In the worst case scenario of an insurmountable obstacle, the backtrack would be under a mile.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2019)

South Cliff Farm can be seen (hopefully) on this Bing Maps link.

The footpath squiggles through the farmyard, but in reality, the farmer has diverted the path around the south side of the yard.

'FB' on the map refers to small footbridge just shy of the yard over an inlet, so that's something else to be aware of.

https://binged.it/2M9Kbs4


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2019)

This screenshot puts the farm in context.

The riders would fork left at South Ferriby, then fiddle their way to the farm taking a left and right turn.

After the farm, it's plain sailing along Far Ings to the bridge.

The track/road to take is the straight one directly beneath Far Ings and Clay Pits, as marked on the map.

Viking Way, which hugs the estuary, is not suitable for cycling.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 May 2019)

All very helpful. If anyone happens to be in the area and could do a short recce that'd be very helpful. On the actual ride I'll take a vote. 

It'll be light by the time we get there: I'd have thought it'd be about 7am. Last year we were at the 'Spoons for opening at 8am.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2019)

You are right about the climb along the A1077 being a nasty one, but it's an awful lot simpler.

The left turn off the A road is a fun descent, and fairly safe being straight, having good visibility with few junctions/driveways or other hazards.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 May 2019)

Agreed, and by that time of the morning there is a bit of fast traffic. I think it'll depend on the weather: if it's been raining the road and hill would be better overall. But a decent bit of dry weather would mean the hundred yards of path would be dry.
I'm still having nightmares from the Bognor ride when we took the usual route across the Gurkha Bridge and all the bikes were caked in mud after heavy rain. But it was safer than that road.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2019)

I've just remembered that hill on the A1077 - it was a bit of a pig on singlespeed! IIRC the worst bit of it was a couple of hundred metres at 12%, and there are a couple of other little climbs between Flixborough and South Ferriby. It was definitely harder than the climb that I put in to Swanland last year and the traffic is much heavier.


----------



## Soltydog (26 May 2019)

mmmmartin said:


> All very helpful. If anyone happens to be in the area and could do a short recce that'd be very helpful. On the actual ride I'll take a vote.



I'm hoping to get over that way for a ride on Tuesday (weather permitting) so I'll report back & I'll try to remember to take some photos 

& back on the OT any particular routes you'd like checking for your ride @ColinJ ?


----------



## Venod (26 May 2019)

I have ridden the footpath past South Cliff Farm, its a bit rough and I wouldn't consider it suitable for a group of riders, especially weary ones.

This is my favourite route (red line on map) to and from the bridge south of the river, you can approach it from various routes at the western end, but there is a sharp rise near Horkstow Hall buts its not long, there is a bit of track at the side of the River Axholme leading to Horkstow Suspension Bridge. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horkstow_Bridge


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2019)

That looks a nicer route, but I have just measured the worst part of Horkstow Hill to be 750 metres at 9.3%!



Soltydog said:


> ... & back on the OT any particular routes you'd like checking for your ride @ColinJ ?


I think we have established that the TPT towards the bridge is a bit rough but ok in the dry, not great in the wet? (You could confirm that if you like.)

I'd also like to know what the cyclepath is like from the bridge over the A63 at Melton, to North Ferriby. I can't see it on Streetview but it is supposed to be there somewhere! We could just stick on the road and go round that double roundabout between Melton and North Ferriby but I'd prefer not to.


----------



## Venod (26 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> That looks a nicer route, but I have just measured the worst part of Horkstow Hill to be 750 metres at 9.3%!



Nothing to a Tod dweller.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 May 2019)

Afnug said:


> I have ridden the footpath past South Cliff Farm, its a bit rough and I wouldn't consider it suitable for a group of riders, especially weary ones.



OK thanks, getting off for a hundred yards and pushing might be better than slogging up that hill though.


Afnug said:


> Horkstow Suspension Bridge


 Wow that's a real beauty! I had no idea: that's definitely worth making a detour for.
Trouble is: now there's a decision to be made - go over the Special Bridge or do the flat bit with the added attraction of Comedy Off-roading?


----------



## Venod (26 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I'd also like to know what the cyclepath is like from the bridge over the A63 at Melton



The cyclepath is a good tarmac surface, it passes under the road near the south roundabout, at the Hull end you can ride on the path at the side of the A15 slip road, Motel to Motel then onto the minor (yellow) road at the North end of Humber Country Park.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2019)

Afnug said:


> Nothing to a Tod dweller.


Not easy on my singlespeed bike's 52/19 gear though! 



mmmmartin said:


> Wow that's a real beauty! I had no idea: that's definitely worth making a detour for.
> Trouble is: now there's a decision to be made - go over the Special Bridge or do the flat bit with the added attraction of Comedy Off-roading?


It looks good doesn't it - see Wikipedia article. I can't believe that someone nearly destroyed it with a 23 ton lorry!



Afnug said:


> The cyclepath is a good tarmac surface, it passes under the road near the south roundabout, at the Hull end you can ride on the path at the side of the A15 slip road, Motel to Motel then onto the minor (yellow) road at the North end of Humber Country Park.


Thanks - It sounds like that might be a good option for us.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2019)

It looks like there is a cycleable ramp on and off the A63 bridge? That would be essential for @Pale Rider because there is no way that he'd want to carry his e-bike up and down steps!


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like there is a cycleable ramp on and off the A63 bridge? That would be essential for @Pale Rider because there is no way that he'd want to carry his e-bike up and down steps!



That's true, although I'm confident I can get to the bridge one way or another.

Better to stick together, but I could go solo for a mile or two and rejoin you at the cafe.

Going back to the Friday's ride for a moment, the little suspension bridge is well worth a visit.

I wouldn't have known about it, but in a previous excursion, @EasyPeez led me over it after we'd left @Supersuperleeds.

He was on his way back to Leicester, but the wuss jumped on the train a bit before having only done about 500 miles that weekend.


----------



## Soltydog (26 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like there is a cycleable ramp on and off the A63 bridge? That would be essential for @Pale Rider because there is no way that he'd want to carry his e-bike up and down steps!



I have been over the bridge in question & there is a cycleable ramp on either side, can't cycle it too fast though, the turnings as it zig zags up/down are quite tight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> That's true, although I'm confident I can get to the bridge one way or another.
> 
> Better to stick together, but I could go solo for a mile or two and rejoin you at the cafe.
> 
> ...



I rode all the way back to Leicester after the Spurn Point ride, it was the York-Humber Bridge ride were we got the train, but you can blame @13 rider for that


----------



## Moodyman (30 May 2019)

Count me in Colin. Last year's ride was one of my favourites of the year. Good on you to avoid the clash with FNRttC as I intend to do both.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Count me in Colin. Last year's ride was one of my favourites of the year. Good on you to avoid the clash with FNRttC as I intend to do both.


I wondered if anybody _would_!


----------



## EasyPeez (31 May 2019)

Thanks @ColinJ for offering to lead again what is always a fab ride. Sadly this year I will struggle to make it as my daughter has a dance show on that evening. I might be able to dart out early from Hull, intercept you somewhere NW of Howden and then leave the ride early, perhaps around North Cliffe. Will have a think and let you know in good time.



Soltydog said:


> I was going to warn you that it was closing for a long period, thought it was anytime soon, but luckily it's after this ride. I can ride the path & report back if you like? I'll ride it on 23mm tyres & if it's ok on them everyone should be fine
> Sadly I'm working on late shifts all that weekend, so won't be able to make the start or finish, but will probably meet up mid ride & ride to/over the bridge with you guys then head to work  I'm not too familiar with roads over that side of Hull, but willing to look at any alternatives to the route that you may have in mind



I did it on 25mm tyres shortly after last year's York-Hull-York ride and my key findings were -
- it's very much rideable
- assuming fine weather, the glittering Humber to the right and the outstanding feat of engineering in the middle distance would easily be the scenic highlight of the ride. It's certainly be prettier than following the A63 anyway...
- there's a bit where we'd need to go single file - not because the path narrows but because the gravel gets quite chunky and so following the best line worn through by previous riders is desirable
- my bike was covered in a fine coating of chalky dust afterwards

So I'd say include it, subject to @Soltydog 's more up to date recce, in case anything has changed in the last year or so.



mmmmartin said:


> Great news, many thanks. Is the footpath around the farmyard rideable or will we have to get off and push - and on Google Maps it looks about a hundred yards or so, is that correct?


I felt quite bad about taking @Pale Rider that way and wouldn't ever lead a group ride along there, unless everyone was pretty hardcore and/or on MTBs. Certainly don't go that way in the dark. If the group are experienced and up for a bit of slow moving single-file wiggle and bump, it is doable.


----------



## EasyPeez (2 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I know we looked at the TPT between North Ferriby and Hessle but I think it was ruled out because its surface was poor? If we did decide to use it, it would be just in time because I just found a notice on the Sustrans site saying that it will be closed 2 days later for 6-12 months, maybe longer, for safety inspections and remedial work by Network Rail.



I rode it on Saturday and I thought it was smashing. No issues at all. 

Cheers.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2019)

EasyPeez said:


> I rode it on Saturday and I thought it was smashing. No issues at all.
> 
> Cheers.


With what you and @Soltydog say, how about we go for it unless the weather has been bad beforehand, in which case we could do the tarmac path?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2019)

I've just been looking at the map and realise that we will be doing the bridge over the A63 either way, AND the A63 path to North Ferriby. I propose that we aim to ride out from North Ferriby on the TPT. We can come back that way too OR use Ferriby High Rd.

I have edited the route from last year to avoid Swanland in both directions. Take a look at the 2 attached GPX files and see if they make sense to you. The one to the bridge shows the TPT variation and the way back, the High Rd. I remembered about the one-way system in Welton this time!


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2019)

Ridewith GPS seems to have changed so I can no longer see how to turn the gpx file into a readable map.

Avoiding Swanland sounds good.

The area just north of the bridge is hilly, so there's bound to be some climbing to do.

Given we are going out and back over the bridge there is also likely to be some retracing of our route.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The area just north of the bridge is hilly, so there's bound to be some climbing to do.
> 
> Given we are going out and back over the bridge there is also likely to be some retracing of our route.


Yes, we are going to do the same route as last year apart from the bit between Welton and the bridge, so that includes the lumpy bit between Welton and South Newbald. We will retrace between the bridge and Welton, though maybe not doing the TPT in both directions.

Simple map (out via Howden, back via Stamford Bridge):


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Jun 2019)

mmmmartin said:


> Team! Advice please.
> 
> Safe in the knowledge that no one on the July 5 FNRttC from York to Hull, which I'm leading, will see this post* I ask this: is the Nev Cole Way shown on Google Maps cycleable?
> 
> ...



@mmmmartin - I cycled it again last night and I have no idea why I thought it was so bad; memory playing tricks. 

Last night I was on 30mm G-One tyres, my friend on 23mm slicks. I enjoyed it, he less so - he got off and pushed a bit, but then he is one of the least rugged cyclists I know, bless him.

So in summary, you should be fine, assuming your group are confident, experienced riders. Those on 23/25mm slicks might grumble a bit. There shouldn't be too much mud to worry about even if it's wet, as the track is mostly stone and gravel. 

Anyway, the track starts off like this. Loose surface but very rideable -




Narrows a bit, nice views all the way. Just after this pic comes a really lumpy section (it's not loose at that point but there are chunky rocks embedded in the path) - it's rideable with care and only goes on for 30/40 yards or so. My friend got off and pushed.






And then the path ends up like this. Blurring of pic gives an idea of how jiggly it is. 





This is the last bit by the farm. In the distance on the left you can just about make out my chum pushing over a little footbridge across a dyke. The corner and descent onto that footbridge is narrow, tight and lumpy of surface, so it would be prudent to take the lead and go very carefully there.






Hope that helps.

Sorry to @ColinJ for the thread hijack.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jun 2019)

EasyPeez said:


> @mmmmartin - I cycled it again last night and I have no idea why I thought it was so bad; memory playing tricks.
> 
> Last night I was on 30mm G-One tyres, my friend on 23mm slicks. I enjoyed it, he less so - he got off and pushed a bit, but then he is one of the least rugged cyclists I know, bless him.
> 
> ...



The Fridays have now decided to trek south a bit and go over the little suspension bridge you took me over.

I can see the attraction.


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Jun 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The Fridays have now decided to trek south a bit and go over the little suspension bridge you took me over.
> 
> I can see the attraction.



Yes, I was back there again last night too - lovely spot.

Presumably they'll still need to choose between the unpleasant A1077 hill or the Humber path out of S Ferriby after crossing the bridge though? 

Unless they're going up the Horkstow Rd hill (which is brave on legs that've been pedalling all night, as it's one of the toughest in the area, far steeper than the A1077). and then down into Barton that way.

I came down Horkstow Rd hill last night and nearly got wiped out doing 35mph when a deer jumped out of a hedge right in front of me!


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2019)

EasyPeez said:


> @mmmmartin - I cycled it again last night and I have no idea why I thought it was so bad; memory playing tricks.



I cycled it years ago & remembered it being bad, but cycled it again Tuesday last week, after it had rained most of Monday & it was certainly passable, I was on 28mm tyres, but would have been happy on 25s. I found the west end of the path at Ferriby worse, as it was quite slippy in places after the rainfall


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2019)

I was forgetting that this ride is coming up so soon. For some reason I was thinking that it was the week _after _my Cheshire ride, not the week _before_!

I'll return to this thread if anyone posts below, or after the Ribble Valley/Dales ride which takes place this weekend. (If any of you could make it over to Clitheroe for 10:00 on Saturday morning, please feel free to join us for that one. The forecast is looking pretty reasonable and the route is very scenic but not _excessively _challenging.)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2019)

Hmm, I did find that RV/Dales ride pretty challenging... I'm not as fit as I'd hoped to be by now! 

Still, the Humber Bridge ride is a very different beast - a nice relaxing day out, in my case on a singlespeed bike.

I'll keep an eye on the thread for the next week or so and then make a list of participants.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2019)

I have now updated the first post of the thread with details of the route, times etc.

It looks like I will be travelling to and from York by train this year. I anticipate arriving at York station just before 09:00, so I am suggesting an 09:10 start. I'd like to try to catch the 19:15 home, but if I miss that I _could _catch a later train. I really would prefer _not _to catch one later than the 20:12 though! 

Does anyone else fancy doing the flattest imperial century of their lives, with a double crossing of a massive suspension bridge as a bonus? If so, sign up below!


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jun 2019)

I'm in (kind of) I'm working till midnight on Friday, so not a prayer of getting to York for 9am on Saturday. I'll meet up en-route again, either Howden or Gilberdyke area. Due to be at work again Saturday afternoon, but Ive hopefully got the day off, so I'll be riding part, or all the way back to York


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2019)

Not long now!

Rider list (from York):

ColinJ
@colly
@Pale Rider
@Moodyman
Mid-ride companions:

@Soltydog?
@EasyPeez?

*Will at least one of you doing the full ride from York have the route on a GPS device?* I did a long ride with @Littgull yesterday and for only about the second or third time in 13 years, my Etrex GPS got its eKnickers in a twist - even after 15 minutes it had not locked on to any satellites. Fortunately, Brian had the route on _his_ GPS because I didn't know the second half of the route at all. We set off late, with him as navigator. 

I wouldn't have a chance of navigating _this _route from memory. I _could_ write myself an audax-style route sheet, but I switched to GPS in 2006 because I didn't like audax-style route sheets! 

I eventually got my Etrex to work 2/3 of the way through yesterday's ride and it worked flawlessy from then on. I have tried it a couple of times today too and all is well. (I think the problem was caused by switching it on indoors and when it told me that it couldn't find any satellites and asked me if I were indoors I may have inadvertently clicked 'no' instead of 'yes'?) Still, it made me realise that I need some navigational redundancy on these rides, just-in-case!



*CALL FOR RIDERS!*
We usually get more riders than this... Don't be shy - come and join us!


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2019)

I have a Garmin but use it only for recording.  (it's the same as yours I believe). Maybe that can give directions? I wouldn't know tbh. I'll have a look later and see.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2019)

The route is on my Garmin, which as they nearly all do, has been acting up.

I've lost communication with the laptop, but as this route is already loaded, it may work.

I could do the first bit towards the solar system path from memory.

Taking the correct turning off the path will be the first challenge.

Time to dig out a paper map or two.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> I have a Garmin but use it only for recording.  (it's the same as yours I believe). Maybe that can give directions? I wouldn't know tbh. I'll have a look later and see.


That is the Garmin Edge 500, isn't it? Mine is also only used as a glorified bike computer because it seems to be impossible to get that model to navigate reliably. The web is littered with people complaining about it and suggesting fixes that didn't work for me. The one thing that would probably make it more reliable would be to split a long route such as this one into multiple short consecutive route segments. (The device seems especially to choke on longer files.) It would be a right pain to have to stop every 5-10 miles to switch to a new short file though.

If yours is an Edge _200 _then you should be okay. I know a few people who have no problem navigating with _that _model.

I use the bigger, older Garmin Etrex for navigation and it has been extremely reliable for 13 years, so it caught me out yesterday when it threw a wobbly. We were a bit tight for time on our ride so the 20-odd minutes spent fiddling with the GPS almost led to us missing our train home. (We got to the station with only 7 or 8 minutes to spare!)

We definitely won't get completely lost on the ride because I'll have the route on my phone, but I don't have a bike mount for that so I would have to keep stopping to check what was coming up next ... I just did a search for phone bike mounts and found one that looked promising. I read the reviews and one user said it was great being able to watch Netflix on the move... It may just have been a joke, but if a serious comment then *WTF!!!! *


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2019)

I forgot to say that another reason that I would always like a backup navigator for my rides is in case I can't make it for some reason on the day. 

It is highly unlikely, but the unexpected _can _happen... For example, Littgull and I were coming back from Manchester after a recent ride and all trains onward through Todmorden to Leeds were suddenly cancelled due to a blockage on the track! In such a situation a rail replacement bus wouldn't help, because I wouldn't be able to take my bike on it. 

The Saturday Northern rail strikes last year were showstoppers for me, but at least we knew about those in advance.

I'm having another go at fixing the navigation on my Edge 500. It was _almost _reliable last time I tried, but not quite reliable enough for me to trust it. It wasn't that it was getting me lost, it was just that the screen would randomly go blank, and the GPS would announce that I was off course even when I wasn't, only to reactivate itself after a delay. Long routes would make it choke completely. 

I am going to experiment with shortish ride segments. I'll split 50-mile rides into 2, 100 km rides into 3, 100 mile rides into 4, and 200 km rides into 5. It wouldn't be too much hassle to stop for less than a minute to load another file every couple of hours or so. Those changeovers could be done at pee stops, snack stops, or cafe stops when I wouldn't be riding for a few minutes anyway.

The other thing that I haven't tried is switching the GPS off and back on again at the stops. It used to be pretty good at the start of navigation so it could be that the software has some kind of 'memory leak' which builds up with time and would probably be fixed by a reboot. A reboot would only take about another 30 seconds.

I think 3 x (1 or 2) minutes faffing about in a 100 mile ride wouldn't be a huge deal. 

I'll go out for a 50 km ride later today and see if I can navigate that reliably with a single GPX file.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2019)

Ha - my Edge 500 navigation test went wrong within 2 minutes!  I switched it on outside my front door, at the start of my ride. I needed to go in the opposite direction to post 4 letters, but would then head back to pick up the route. The device started off with a promising "Off Course" message, confirming that I was, er, off course! The problem is that when I came back on course it refused to accept the fact. I got a few more off course prompts, and then it just shut up and didn't give me a clue whether I was on course or not, and there was no course line on the navigation page to let me see for myself... I'll try to work out what the problem was and have another go. (Meanwhile, the old GPS is working perfectly.)

I just got an email from my friend Carrie. She would like to join us and will do so if she can arrange dog-sitting for Saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I'll try to work out what the problem was and have another go. (Meanwhile, the old GPS is working perfectly.)


It was a faulty tcx file! I created a new one on the GPSies site and that looks good. (I could see the correct-shaped breadcrumb trail and elevation profile on the Edge 500.) I'll try to get out tomorrow to test it.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jul 2019)

I've got the day off work, so I'll be joining you guys sometime in the morning & then probably riding most of the way back to York, but want to turn round & head home for 9pm, so maybe leave you guys around 6pm depending where abouts we are


----------



## EasyPeez (10 Jul 2019)

Looking unlikely I'll be able to get out at all I'm afraid but if that changes I'll ring Rob or Colin.

Have a good 'un if I don't see you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2019)

That's a _Like _for the good wishes, _not _the failure to join us!


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jul 2019)

Regrettably, it appears I am out.

My bike is at the dealer to have a cutting out fault fixed.

It might be done tomorrow, but I may struggle to collect it and look after the day job.

In any case, I would prefer to run it around locally for a few rides to establish reliability before taking on a 100 mile ride.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Regrettably, it appears I am out.
> 
> My bike is at the dealer to have a cutting out fault fixed.


Oh, that's a shame! 

Did you sell your second bike?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, that's a shame!
> 
> Did you sell your second bike?



Currently in my caravan.

Bit of a run around to retrieve it, and it's not ideal for 100 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Currently in my caravan.
> 
> Bit of a run around to retrieve it, and it's not ideal for 100 miles.


Fair enough - catch you on another ride some time soon!

I've just nipped out and picked up my rail tickets so I don't have to buy them at silly o'clock on Saturday morning.


----------



## colly (11 Jul 2019)

Ill be getting the train from Leeds on Sat morning. Northern Rail train.
Maybe ill see you on it @ColinJ .

Off hand l cant recall the time it's due out of Leeds. 8.20 ish ?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> Ill be getting the train from Leeds on Sat morning. Northern Rail train.
> Maybe ill see you on it @ColinJ .
> 
> Off hand l cant recall the time it's due out of Leeds. *8.20 ish *?


Yes - 08:24.

@Moodyman - I'm assuming that you will be joining us on that train?

I will be catching one train earlier than I need to to Leeds, to minimise the chance of missing the 08:24. I should be on the 06:45 from Todmorden, due to arrive in Leeds at 07:46.

++++++++++

Come on you CycleChatters - the weather is going to be quite good on Saturday... Come and join us!


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jul 2019)

Hopefully catch you on another ride soon @Pale Rider 

Are you planning on a little stop in Howden again @ColinJ ? Looking at last years ride it was around 11ish, & hopefully I can be at Howden station before 11, otherwise I'll get off at Gilberdyke again & ride towards you until we meet


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Are you planning on a little stop in Howden again @ColinJ ? Looking at last years ride it was around 11ish, & hopefully I can be at Howden station before 11, otherwise I'll get off at Gilberdyke again & ride towards you until we meet


Yes, but I refer the honourable gentleman to whichever post I put such details in. (One of us has to search to check them so it might as well be _you_! )

(I reckon we will leave Howden again at about 11:30?)


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, but I refer the honourable gentleman to whichever post I put such details in. (One of us has to search to check them so it might as well be _you_! )
> 
> (I reckon we will leave Howden again at about 11:30?)


Can't see any timings in this post  but I am tired. Off to bed now. I'll look again in the morning


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2019)

Soltydog said:


> Can't see any timings in this post  but I am tired. Off to bed now. I'll look again in the morning


Apologies... I don't know what happened, but it seems that I forgot to post an edit that I made to include more timing info! I would have thought we would arrive in Howden _after _11:00 and leave _by _11:30...


----------



## Moodyman (12 Jul 2019)

Hi Colin, 

Regrettably, I'm going to withdraw from this ride. I've developed a couple of advanced stage saddle sores which need time off the bike to heal. A flat 100 miles isn't going to be much fun . Sorry. 

Weather looks favourable, wishing a great day out to all.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Apologies... I don't know what happened, but it seems that I forgot to post an edit that I made to include more timing info! I would have thought we would arrive in Howden _after _11:00 and leave _by _11:30...



Cheers Colin, If all goes to plan I'll arrive at Howden station at 10:36, so I'll wait there for you guys to come by. If I'm later for any reason I'll meet you en-route somewhere 



Moodyman said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Regrettably, I'm going to withdraw from this ride. I've developed a couple of advanced stage saddle sores which need time off the bike to heal. A flat 100 miles isn't going to be much fun . Sorry.



You need to man up mate  Shame you can't make it, but having suffered with saddle sores myself I can confirm the best/quickest recovery is bike rest, but not always easy to stay off the bike  Take care


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Regrettably, I'm going to withdraw from this ride. I've developed a couple of advanced stage saddle sores which need time off the bike to heal. A flat 100 miles isn't going to be much fun . Sorry.
> 
> Weather looks favourable, wishing a great day out to all.


No, starting a 100 mile ride when you _already_ have that problem would _NOT_ be a good idea. I have had the problem develop during a century ride and that is bad enough. See you another time!



Soltydog said:


> Cheers Colin, If all goes to plan I'll arrive at Howden station at 10:36, so I'll wait there for you guys to come by. If I'm later for any reason I'll meet you en-route somewhere


We will be at the Co-op. Not sure where the station is... See you in the morning!


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> We will be at the Co-op. Not sure where the station is... See you in the morning!



The station is about 1 mile before you get into Howden. You ride over the level crossing, so can't miss that, but you could miss the station if you didn't know it was there  If it goes tits up big time at my end I have your mobile number, so I'll message you, but don't envisage any problems


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2019)

At Leeds Station now. York train should be leaving on time. No sign of @colly yet but 15 minutes until departure.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2019)

Just left Leeds. Colly probably at Garforth?


----------



## Domus (13 Jul 2019)

Treat it as a training opportunity, 100 miles out of the saddle. 

Get well soon Nas.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Jul 2019)

Great ride today guys. Joined for probably just over half the ride & managed to getback home for 7:30 to keep in the good books 
Many thanks to @ColinJ for organising the ride again & @colly now has the pleasure of riding with me on my 1st ever imperial century & my last one Cheers guys


----------



## colly (14 Jul 2019)

Once again thanks to @ColinJ for doing the leg work prior to the ride.
Apologies for rolling up late but I was at the station on time and on the right platform. The train was just the 8.49 rather than the 8.24 for some reason.
Nice to meet up again Paul, probably see you on another 100 miler in about 10 years. Hopefully sooner.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2019)

Guests have appeared - my report will have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## colly (14 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Guests have appeared - my report will have to wait until tomorrow!


What time did you get in ?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> What time did you get in ?


About 23:15 at Tod station, and home is 5 minutes from there. A long day, given that I set out at 06:30, having got up for the ride at 05:45!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

My guests have gone, so I'll file my report before watching today's Tour de France highlights...

It was an early start for me. I caught the train from Todmorden at 06:45, which got me into Leeds about 40 minutes before the 08:24 that I was aiming to catch with colly. I could have caught one train later from Tod, but would have missed the 08:24 if it were significantly delayed, and that would have meant me catching the 08:49 to York instead, which would have got me in late... 



colly said:


> Apologies for rolling up late but I was at the station on time and on the right platform. The train was just the 8.49 rather than the 8.24 for some reason.



The reason is that you were on the right platform for the 08:49 as opposed to the right platform for the 08:24!  I toyed with texting you at 08:15 to see where you were, but thought that you might be catching the train at Cross Gates or Garforth instead.

Anyway, the hold-up meant a delayed departure from York for we 2 Colins.

We made reasonable progress towards Howden where we were due to meet Paul (Soltydog) but we were going to be late so I texted him and he decided to ride towards us. We found him waiting for us a few kms up the road from Howden and we rode on together for a short stop at the new Co-op in the town. I thought that £1.50 for a 500 mL bottle of Coke was a bit steep, but that was put in the shade by WHSmith charging £2.19 at York station on the way home! 

The weather kept changing but was pretty fair on the outward leg. Sometimes cloudy, just a few tiny spots of rain, with a bit of a tailwind to usher us along. It was pleasantly warm rather than hot, but that suits me. I am happier riding at 15-20 degrees than 20+ degrees.

As we approached North Ferriby my bike starting to make a creaking sound from its transmission. I was hoping that it wasn't my chain starting to fail because a broken chain on singlespeed can't be fixed by just shortening it. I was carrying a spare length of chain but I wasn't 100% sure that it was the correct type, or that I had the right quicklinks. (I've just set an alarm on my phone to remind me to check tomorrow.) I didn't want to mess about that close to our cafe stop so we carried on, but with the noise becoming progressively worrying.

I liked the TPT along the Humber foreshore. It was a little bit rough in places, but not _too _bad. Paul said that it can be slippery when wet, but it was dry yesterday, so not a problem for us.

We crossed over the bridge to the visitor centre cafe at Barton Waterside.

After our lunch break I took a look at my bike. I had an inkling of what the problem might be, and I was right ... The transmission had been made singlespeed by fitting one sprocket from a cassette, plus a big pile of spacers. I had recently changed wheels when I couldn't undo the lockring on the old wheel. Its freehub had got so sticky that it was tending to drive the chain round when it should be freewheeling, but I broke my chainwhip trying to get the thing apart to service it. Fortunately, I had another spare rear wheel. What I didn't have was enough spacers of the right type so I improvised with a couple of others that I had lying around. It turns out that this led to the problem out on the road ...

Paul told us that there was a bike shop in North Ferriby, on our return leg, not too far from where we were. I nursed the bike up there and was about to enter the shop when I realised that my front tyre was going flat, so I had 2 problems to sort out, rather than just 1! I took the bike in and explained the problem, then removed the front wheel to take it outside to fix the puncture. (I didn't want to do it in the shop because they had the Tour de France on their TV and I wanted to watch the highlights when I got home!)

It took a lot of searching to find the source of the puncture. It turned out to have been caused by a tiny piece of glass embedded in the tyre. I could not feel it with a fingertip, and I couldn't see it either until I flexed the tyre at a suspicious-looking mark. I saw light glint on the glass. I dug it out and completed the repair.

I went back into the shop and found that the owner had fixed my loose transmission for me. He had used a very thin extra spacer to give the locking something to bite against. Apparently, I'd had the lockring done up as far as it would go so as soon as the spacers wore down a smidge, the ring had loosened. I'm fairly sure that the splines on the freehub would eventually have been damaged by the sprocket flopping about. Anyway, the noise had been driving me mad so it was great to have the sprocket firmly in place again.

I asked the owner how much the repair would set me back and he replied '_no charge_'!* So, a HUGE thanks to the excellent Vive le Vélo in North Ferriby, near Hull. If you live in the area, or are passing through, be sure to drop in. They are friendly and helpful, and have some lovely-looking bikes and lots of parts and clothing for sale.*

My bike felt much better to ride and was MUCH quieter.

We now encountered the biggest climb of the day, from Welton up the fringes of the Wolds to High Hunsley. It isn't steep enough to cause problems on singlespeed or fixed, but _is _steep enough to require a reasonable level of effort.

We were now encountering showers. The forecast had been that any rain would stay over Leeds and Bradford but in the end it came over as far as us.

I can't remember exactly where Paul left us, but it wasn't too long before he did. Colly and I pressed on and were trying to make up for earlier delays and get back in time to catch the 20:12 train from York. We were making good progress and I was confident that we would make it in time. But then I got another puncture and my confidence evaporated! 

This puncture was on the rear wheel, but it turned out to be a clone of the earlier one on the front wheel - another tiny fragment of embedded glass. I didn't remember going over any broken glass. I'm wondering if it had been on the rough foreshore path? Anyway, another delay. I had spare patched tubes but colly and I didn't fancy a 3rd stop later if any of my repairs failed, so he donated a new tube to me. I dug out the glass from the tyre, replaced the tube, put enough pressure in to get back to York, and then off we set again.

More rain. Then sunny spells ...

Eventually we got onto the cycle path between Stamford Bridge and York and suddenly the heavens opened! We got absolutely drenched on the last 10 minutes of our ride. Kamikaze drunken revellers were leaping at us from all directions. I don't know how York doesn't have 10+ drunks killed every summer weekend evening - the daft buggers just blunder into the road without looking.

We had missed our train, so we had a bit of a wait for the next one. I had £2.19 burning a hole in my wallet so I bought that rip-off Coke to take the edge off my thirst while we were waiting.

Eventually we were on our way. Colly was able to get off at Cross Gates which meant that he didn't have to do battle with drunks in Leeds on the ride home. I got quite a few on my train back from Leeds to Todmorden but they generally behaved themselves apart from being very loud and falling over a lot!

I eventually squelched home at 23:25, after a long day out. I would have preferred to have got home earlier, but it had been a nice ride and another one to cross off my '_Lunacy Challenge_' - 172 kms (107 miles).

Thanks to colly and Soltydog for the company!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

I just went to repair my 2 punctured tubes. The first one had the expected tiny hole caused by the small piece of glass. The second one was scary!!!

I pumped the tube up and immersed it in water to look for a tiny hole. Instead, I saw a stream of bubbles coming out from under a previous patch. I thought that it must not have been stuck down properly but it took some effort to lift. This is what I found underneath ... 






The tube is ripping apart along a seam! That could have led to a catastrophic failure of the tube. It was annoying to have to replace tubes out on the road, but at least the tyres had deflated slowly. I've had tubes blow out in the past and ended up crashing, fortunately not too seriously.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

It looks like the patch has pulled the top of the seam away. That could have been from me pulling it off, or it might have happened on the ride, causing the puncture?


----------



## Littgull (16 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> My guests have gone, so I'll file my report before watching today's Tour de France highlights...
> 
> It was an early start for me. I caught the train from Todmorden at 06:45, which got me into Leeds about 40 minutes before the 08:24 that I was aiming to catch with colly. I could have caught one train later from Tod, but would have missed the 08:24 if it were significantly delayed, and that would have meant me catching the 08:49 to York instead, which would have got me in late...
> 
> ...



Strewth @ColinJ, what an exhaustingly long day and late arrival home! Hats off to you for your stoicism in the face of adversity. @colly and @Soltydog too.


----------



## EasyPeez (17 Jul 2019)

Wow, I'm knackered just reading about all that - what a day!

I'm impressed by Vive le Velo - they're a very high end set up and experience teaches me that it's usually the other end of the bike shop spectrum that are more likely to be friendly and do an emergency fix for free, but glad to see my prejudices are misplaced in this case. 

Glad you all had fun (even if lots of it was more type 2 than type 1) and hope to catch you on another ride soon - maybe the Scarborough one?

Cheers.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like the patch has pulled the top of the seam away. That could have been from me pulling it off, or it might have happened on the ride, causing the puncture?



Far be it from me to offer advice to such an experienced cyclist as yourself, but I think you may need to up your pneumatic game a bit.

You had inner tube problems on this ride two or three years ago.

Regrettably, money will probably need to be spent.

Either on some new, sturdy, inner tubes, or on some new, sturdy, tyres, or possibly both.

Plenty of discussion about the passage of time wearing out rubber.

I wonder if a tube should be replaced after five or so years even if it hasn't punctured.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jul 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I wonder if a tube should be replaced after five or so years even if it hasn't punctured.


Is that even possible? Not sure I've ever had a tube last for 5 years. My winter bike is over 3 years old & don't recall ever having a puncture on the front & I've just changed tyres, so that might make it, but I'm probably tempting fate now 

Cheers for sorting the ride @ColinJ was a great day out & wish I could have stayed a little longer on the return, but had to keep the other half happy


----------



## Domus (17 Jul 2019)

Tired just reading it. 
I hope you have better luck in Cheshire.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2019)

Littgull said:


> Strewth @ColinJ, what an exhaustingly long day and late arrival home! Hats off to you for your stoicism in the face of adversity. @colly and @Soltydog too.


I was pretty worried that I might get a _third _puncture in that final downpour! I really would NOT have fancied that ...



Pale Rider said:


> Far be it from me to offer advice to such an experienced cyclist as yourself, but I think you may need to up your pneumatic game a bit.
> 
> You had inner tube problems on this ride two or three years ago.


Funnily enough, I was thinking before _this _ride that I haven't had a puncture for a long time!

@colly kindly said that he would donate 2 tyres to me that are surplus to his requirements but have plenty of life left in them.


----------



## colly (18 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> Funnily enough, I was thinking before _this _ride that I haven't had a puncture for a long time!



See ?......That's where it all went wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2019)

Oh, I forgot something really funny that @colly and I encountered on an otherwise quiet country lane between Stamford Bridge and the cycle path taking us back into York ...

We spotted two cars parked in the gateway to a field. Standing next to the cars were two men playing bagpipes... After we had ridden past them we discussed what we had just seen and concluded that their respective families and/or neighbours had propbably banished them to the countryside for their weekly bagpiping practice!


----------

